# itty bitty 6" travel all-mountain/freeride bike help?



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

So I am brand new here, but have been reading every tiny woman's bike finding thread that I can locate for months, and not just here. Here's my situation: I'm 30, and a lifelong snowboarder with a passion for speed, park, and trees (in that order. i don't hike. it's a thing, don't ask). My friends (all avid bikers, including the 24 hr-racing single speeder and the armored up downhillers) and I all live in Salt Lake City, and they took me to Moab to introduce me to mountain biking, after prodding me to get into it for awhile. I was hooked, and my downhill-racing girlfriend is stoked to take me out this summer. I went back to school this year, and couldn't afford a bike, so I made a deal to help the single-speeder friend that needed a housekeeper with his cleaning and errands until spring in exchange for an FS bike. He's a great guy, and a quality/design freak, so I'm confident he won't let me ride anything less than the best. (Y'know, within reason for a first bike.)

Things get dicey now. I'm 3/8" shy of 5'0", and my inseam is a whopping 27.5". In Moab, I rode a Specialized Safire, and the standover was ok-ish, but the top tube was a little long (it's 21.3, with a 90mm stem stock). I want to ultimately freeride/downhill. However, I recognize the need to learn to climb. I do live in the Wasatch valley after all. So I'm looking more for a 6" all-mountain frame. 24" wheels are NOT an option, and neither are Trek or Gary Fisher frames (Since I'm not buying, there are rules).

We've got a spreadsheet going of specs on every possible frame that would fit me, and it seems that I can get an xc bike (santa cruz juliana, jamis dakar, titus motolite, ventana x5...), or a true FR/DH (transition syren, rocky mountain slayer ss [slopestyle, but still], doubtful the rocky flatline and not many others), but nothing that fits in the elusive and awesome sounding giant reign x, intense uzzi or yeti 575 categories (all with a top tube of 22.0 [yeti 21.8"]).

Does anyone have any ideas we haven't thought of?? I don't want a bike pointed downhill that I have to ride bent over like an xc racer, and I don't want to need a running start to jump onto the bike, either. I'm really lucky that I have someone willing to help me out with my first bike, really lucky that I live in Utah, and even luckier still that it will be a nice build that can last. I'm also open to anyone that has a rack (Spanish Inquisition-style) to get me another couple of inches. :winker:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

My wife has a Transition Syren and has used for everything (up, down, around and so on).
With a proper build, it will come in around 32lbs (gravity dropper post) and a little heavier with some dh tires.
Julia has done three hour climbs, all day xc rides and lift access days and has never wanted another bike. It helps that the bike has a 36 Talas for the climbing and xc days.
Good luck with your search, it can become overwhelmin at times.

Eric


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

how about posting your spreadsheet, that would help everyone looking for WSD freeride/DH
bikes


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

price range isn't mine to decide, but i would say roughly $2K. we're looking at 09 closeouts and stuff. i appreciate the input and good news about the syren...it's been tough to find! i'm also considering the canfield one after someone suggested the jedi in the midget dh thread.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the Canfield options are a great place to look. Standover is fantastic on those frames. Also, Chris lives in Odgen so you can give him a call and go look at the frames. I think something like the Can-Can would be awesome for you. A pretty tough 6 inch bike with super low standover that pedals well. Give him a call. The number on the canfield brothers web site is his cell. Quick geo numbers on the small with 6 in travel

21.3 effective top tube
26.2 standover
67 head angle with a 535 axle to crown fork. Most 160 forks are 545 so upper 66 degrees which is right around perfect in my book.
43 inch wheelbase


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

i did see the can can, and it appealed to me for sure. however....it's not on sale.  and i've asked for the spreadsheet (i don't have a copy, my friend is the keeper of that), so i'll post it when i do for all the shorties looking out there. it will have the geometry of every bike we've considered thus far. we're a tough crowd, but given that most of these xs and xxs frames seem to NEVER pop up in the resale market, it seems that there IS a market for us. bike builders, you hear that?


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

here's the spreadsheet, with opinions (hey, don't shoot the messenger)


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

midgetmafiosa said:


> i did see the can can, and it appealed to me for sure. however....it's not on sale.


Knowing the brothers the way I do, I would still recommend giving Chris a call and talking to him. What could it hurt, may be able to work out some sort of deal and it may be the frame you are looking for.


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is a great thread for me actually. My wife is in the same situation.

P.S. Were did you get the price for the Titus FTM complete?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Mongoose Teocali Elite Womens, 
6" floaty light travel, most pedal efficient FS I have seen.
I have seen 3" racers bob more.

havn't made them for a couple of years, but there are still a few around.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

stingray4540 said:


> This is a great thread for me actually. My wife is in the same situation.
> 
> P.S. Were did you get the price for the Titus FTM complete?


good question. that one wasn't my find. looks like jenson usa. the complete prices on most of the bikes are also based on parts my friend already has kicking around.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Pivot Mach 5 Womens

STCTOT TT HT HTA STA CNSTY BB STDOVER 
X-SMALL (140MM Fork) 14.5 21.5 3.5 68.75 72.5 16.85 13.8 27.75 

Set it up with a 60mm stem or a no-offset seatpost, and that'll be good to go.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I think you missed the GIANT ReignX, Geo lists XS standover @ 27.1". The Maestro suspension system is fantastic and pedals excellent, but once you point that thing DH hang on. Get it with a travel adjust fork and you'll be even happier. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/reign.x0/3900/37074/


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

LyNx said:


> I think you missed the GIANT ReignX, Geo lists XS standover @ 27.1". The Maestro suspension system is fantastic and pedals excellent, but once you point that thing DH hang on. Get it with a travel adjust fork and you'll be even happier. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/reign.x0/3900/37074/


what's really funny is that i rode an xs reign X1 this afternoon, and am thinking about getting that one and swapping the fork for a talas, since we found a deal that can't beat. nice catch!

edit: and the reign X i rode today was an 08, meaning that the standover was 30.7. TT was still 22.0. so it looks like i can fit a bigger bike than we thought. i don't know what was up with the specialized safire i rode...just didn't fit right, even though it was technically smaller.


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

midgetmafiosa said:


> what's really funny is that i rode an xs reign X1 this afternoon, and am thinking about getting that one and swapping the fork for a talas, since we found a deal that can't beat. nice catch!
> 
> edit: and the reign X i rode today was an 08, meaning that the standover was 30.7. TT was still 22.0. so it looks like i can fit a bigger bike than we thought. i don't know what was up with the specialized safire i rode...just didn't fit right, even though it was technically smaller.


If you're planning on doing freeride stuff, I would not recommend the safire. I demo'd it, and it has a very XC/steep angle feel to it. Make sure you check out the geometry of the frame for the head tube angle. I was in the same boat you're in, and finally decided on a size small Transition Covert (I'm 5'2"). If you want an all-round bike that inspires confidence in both XC and freeriding, look for the following combo: ~67 deg head angle + 6" travel + ~32lbs.

If you like speed, downhilling, and moab, that would be a very good starting point. I also understand the terrain being from arizona, 6" travel is very nice in the desert....


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I dont suppose we know which bikes are SMALL and which are XS or smaller....

BTW, the MYKA comes with the lady tuned Rockshock Tora SL so seems unfair to call it junk and the Julian's Tora OK...



midgetmafiosa said:


> here's the spreadsheet, with opinions (hey, don't shoot the messenger)


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

all of these frames shown are the absolute smallest the maker has, whether that's small, XS, or XXS. we included the specs, so the designation was less important. and the opinions...like i said before, this spreadsheet was made by my (purchaser) friend, so the opinions are his, not mine.  i'm just the messenger!

and van halen, the safire was for my very first experience on a mountain bike ever. i knew i liked the sport and what i was doing, but i also knew the bike didn't feel *quite* right. as i've learned more in the last few months (and holy information overlaod. i have analysis paralysis.), i would say you're absolutely right. you guys are fantastic with your info! and anything i can post (specs, this thread with your advice) to help other shorties, i feel good about, too.


----------



## klarsen_118 (Feb 1, 2010)

Post edited: Sorry didn't mean to hijack your thread!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

You can inquire about the Transition Syren being in town by calling Urban Downfall in Orem and ask 801-691-0250 or Skyline in Odgen 801-394-7700. Well, if you haven't already, I suppose that's being pretty presumptuous of me. I think it would be a great fit if you're going to be following your girlfriends around and they're into riding big bikes and it's worth finding one to give it a try.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Ok thanks, thats a significant help
Had no intention of shooting the messenger or anyone else(I have seen a few posters in other threads though that tempt me ) just thought I'd point out the inconsistancy.



midgetmafiosa said:


> all of these frames shown are the absolute smallest the maker has, whether that's small, XS, or XXS. we included the specs, so the designation was less important. and the opinions...like i said before, this spreadsheet was made by my (purchaser) friend, so the opinions are his, not mine.  i'm just the messenger!


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

I know it's been said, but give the Canfield Bros a call and see if they'll work something out.
Both the Can-Can and Can-Diggle, the "heavy duty" frames have an amazing 26.5" standover - I just got one in (Diggle), as a small dude, and it is SMALL! My 28" ish inseam should have TONS of room now - my previous bike I had -1" of clearance, and I can tell this is going to be great.

Doesn't hurt to try and work something out, since they sell direct. If nothing else, it gives you some hope that there are really small bikes out there!

Good luck!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

midgetmafiosa said:


> all of these frames shown are the absolute smallest the maker has, whether that's small, XS, or XXS. we included the specs, so the designation was less important. and the opinions...like i said before, this spreadsheet was made by my (purchaser) friend, so the opinions are his, not mine.  i'm just the messenger!


My wife is not quite 4'11", and we are currently building her a Yeti AS-R in the XXS size. Your numbers for the AS-R do not match. Maybe your numbers are for the XS size. The XXS AS-R has a 20.0" top tube and a standover of 26.9".


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Looks like us detail mongers need to either pursuade the spreadsheet holder to post the actual sheet or reenter the data in a new one so it can be updated. No promises but I'll see if I cant shake some time loose soon and take care of this.


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

RIS said:


> My wife is not quite 4'11", and we are currently building her a Yeti AS-R in the XXS size. Your numbers for the AS-R do not match. Maybe your numbers are for the XS size. The XXS AS-R has a 20.0" top tube and a standover of 26.9".


Were did you get an *XXS* ASR?!

The smallest frame according to Yeti's website, is a small...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

stingray4540 said:


> Were did you get an *XXS* ASR?!
> 
> The smallest frame according to Yeti's website, is a small...


I don't know what you're looking at, but the AS-R is not on Yeti's web site.

In 2008 and 2009, Yeti made the AS-R in the XXS size.

The bent one-piece top tube indicates an XXS:


----------



## tesla. (Jan 25, 2007)

2009 was the last year for the aluminum AS-R which also came in XXS. Jenson has the remaining stock of the aluminum AS-R frames. 

The turqoise and white frames are the US built frames (27.2 seat post) while the others are the newer frames withe the 30.9 seat post and the 69 head tube.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

If you have the money, you should look into getting a custom FS frame built. There are a bunch of builders that will do it for you - there's a builder named Walt who's posted a lot of interesting bikes built for shorter riders. Here's one FS he built. It's more of a XC bike, but he also builds freeride and DH bikes, so I think he could work out something sweet for you.

http://waltworks.blogspot.com/2010/01/vacation-post-sarahs-fs-bike.html


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

The Canfield One arrived yesterday. Chris Canfield proved his nice-guy reputation by showing up on the doorstep with the special headset that accidentally didn't ship with the frame (being local helps - headset has stoppers to prevent fork bash on the smaller sized 09 Ones). Fork is being cut down, and the real work is starting! All I got to do today was put together my cranks and make a chainstay protector out of a tire tube (I scrubbed hand-me-down parts last weekend), but I'm pretty stoked. So far:


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

*Niiiiiice*

Sweet looking frame! Well chosen and congratulations!

I hope you have fun with the build. Please keep us posted on how it turns out, I'm digging the frame-selection process you used. My wife will be moving from her Juliana to a more AM type rig this summer, and I'm hoping for a review of the new frame!

Cheers

eman


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

i spy a pink rocker link. Post built pix and ride report when she's done. nice!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm just glad to know I am not the only one that makes up spread sheets to aid in the confusion of shopping decisions.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

formica said:


> I'm just glad to know I am not the only one that makes up spread sheets to aid in the confusion of shopping decisions.


NOPE, not the only one. I have a spreadsheet too.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

So I'm wicked proud of myself-under proper adult supervision, I did 90% of the wrenching on my new bike myself. I felt pretty cool. It looks great, and it fits incredibly well. Spreadsheeting paid off, big time. I feel pretty confident that this is the smallest AM/FR/DH rig sitting on 26" wheels! Here are a few pics of the build:

putting on brakes (shimano xt):








installing shock (fox rp23):








putting on rear derailleur (shimano deore xt - triggers, too):








and it's rideable (hopefully getting front derailleur on monday - i'm running two chainrings):


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Sweet bike! Chris is a nice guy and I am stoked you got one of his rigs!

A couple of thoughts regarding your fit:

- you are using a riser bar - this is probably going to inhibit your comfort and power on longer rides, and isn't (at your size) going to significantly assist you with downhill technical maneuvers. There are a lot of great wide flat bars out there. If you find that your rear hurts or if you find that you feel underpowered, this position may be the issue.

- your saddle is pointed way down. This is typically indicative of a poor match to the rider's anatomy. You should be able to ride with your saddle flat, without soft-tissue discomfort. If you can't you need to look at other options. There are dozens of great seats out there and one of them will work well. If you find that your arms are tired, or that you are sliding down the saddle and having to constantly readjust, this is probably why. it is more common on freeride bikes to point the nose slightly up, in order to facilitate pedaling in a circus-bear upright position. On more XC oriented bikes, the saddle should always be flat.





I am in SLC, to, so I am sure I will probably see you around and will say hi, for sure. Bike season has begun, (though I am still a slave to NOAA and hoping for one 8ft April storm to really cap the snowboard season), You should come do the Sugar rides this summer.

Cheers,
Chuky

PS, Are you sure you don't like to hike?


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

i hate hiking! i'll walk a bike because i know there's a point at the end! my boyfriend is planting the seeds for splitboarding, but it may take awhile for that plant to grow! definitely no hiking for the sake of hiking ever. ever ever ever.

thanks for the saddle/bar advice. it will take some tweaking, to be sure. i went for my first ride yesterday. got over-ambitious, and went to bobsled. i need to practice a lot of things, and the worst of it was that at the drop in point at the top, i bailed once in just a comic way (see photo), but on the second attempt, came in too fast and locked up the brakes like a silly n00b. endo! left hand is banged up pretty good. broken blood vessels and the like. i was pretty disappointed at having to ride out the way i came in, and felt foolish, but at least i tried. no breaks or anything, so i'll be back on soon. this time doing some much needed skills practice and less ambitious riding. after so many years on a snowboard, i wasn't prepared to go back to being a gaper again.  i'm getting the picture fast!










and the bike has been named Punky Shockster, courtesy of her bright detailing (and fluoro loving, foul owner), pink links and brown fork.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool shoes! And nice build!


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

so, just wondering if there are any updates to this, i'm in the market for the same thing....an itty bitty DH/FR bike with 6+ inches of travel and a low standover height. 

does anyone know if canfield bros fixed the fork interference issues on their small "the one" frames? interested in this frame but i really don't want to endo every time I turn my front wheel. any other sugggestions? thanks!


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

the new One (slated for release later this year; pics are on the site) has fixed the fork bash issue. however, i have the closeout frame in small and the canfields provided an acros headset with stoppers at no charge to prevent it from happening. mine does touch, but doesn't "bash" like you would imagine. the brothers will also back up the closeout frames 100% if you were to have an issue. i have two guy friends that ride (and race) the mediums, and though it was supposed to affect that size as well, they have no problems since they use the acros headset.

honestly (knock on wood), the only endo issue i've had was my own fault for locking my front brake. it had nothing to do with the bike, and i have thrown this thing in every direction since i've had it in the name of learning. i absolutely recommend this bike to other short girls. there isn't much to choose from if you want it to go uphill, and i feel like i ended up with not just the best of that pile, but one of the best on the market, period.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

hmm...on our small frame the Acros keeps the forks a nice distance from the frame but still more lock than you'd ever use.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Excellent read. Congrats on the bike, looks like a nice build and the research paid off. Also, kudos to your friend for helping out and great to see you got to wrench your own bike together. 

Happy Trails,

Aloha,
g


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

midgetmafiosa said:


> the new One (slated for release later this year; pics are on the site) has fixed the fork bash issue. however, i have the closeout frame in small and the canfields provided an acros headset with stoppers at no charge to prevent it from happening. mine does touch, but doesn't "bash" like you would imagine. the brothers will also back up the closeout frames 100% if you were to have an issue. i have two guy friends that ride (and race) the mediums, and though it was supposed to affect that size as well, they have no problems since they use the acros headset.
> 
> honestly (knock on wood), the only endo issue i've had was my own fault for locking my front brake. it had nothing to do with the bike, and i have thrown this thing in every direction since i've had it in the name of learning. i absolutely recommend this bike to other short girls. there isn't much to choose from if you want it to go uphill, and i feel like i ended up with not just the best of that pile, but one of the best on the market, period.


thanks, this is super helpful. i am absolutely interested in this, glad to hear the fork bask hasn't been an issue.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

no problem, good luck!


----------



## spainsoccerfreak (Feb 4, 2009)

how much does it weight??I am in same situation too small for any other bike yours the one looks sick wonder how much it weights??how does it handle??


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks! it's gotten brighter and more blingy now with neon cables and grips. it looks as fun as it rides.  we didn't really put a lot of focus on light bits for my bike, other than the fork and shock, so mine is about 34 lbs. however, with the frame/shock weighing only 7lbs, it can be built up at/under 30 - crossup did one for his wife this way. it handles amazingly - incredibly nimble and responsive, and will charge through anything i can throw at it - and it climbs very well (even though i don't, but i recognize the distinction!). working with the brothers has been a great experience, and i love the service they've given me. go get one! you'll love it!

edit: i spoke to chris canfield about the fork bash issue, and he said not to worry about it. he told me the frames are a lot stronger than you'd think, and that if they do have an issue, they'll always back them up completely, so put whatever single-crown fork on there you like, and go to town on it, riding how you like.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

My wife has just earned a step up from a trail bike to a FR bike. She rode a rented Vixa at whistler when she blew out the shock on her MKIII halfway through our trip. Now we want to get her something with a slacker head angle (~66-67) Low BB, and short chainstays.

We have a spread sheet going right now with the Vixa, Syren, SX Trail, Reign X, and One. She's not super short (5'4") and pretty strong. Actually finding bikes to demo in the small sizes is hard, even though we have dealers for all of the brands above locally (except Canfield obviously, but Lance lives here.)

Need to call Chris and get the numbers for the One at the short shock option, but the geo #s on the site show a Loooooooong chainstay.

Do you find you have enough weight to get full travel on the RP23? Which travel setting are you running it in?

This thread just put a +1 on the sheet for the One already though.

Thanks.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

So just talked to Chris, I think I'm sold on the One (thanks to this thread.) When the wife gets home we are going to go over the #s (geo and $$) one last time and hope to pull the trigger.

Thanks again


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

well, it sounds like you're sold, but i'll answer to the best of my ability anyhow. i'm stoked the one is becoming a hit with the small ladies out there! the canfields are good at building really small bikes! i'm not super tiny weight-wise (i was 130 when i built the bike, and about 120 now) for my height, but pretty small. i run the shock with about 150lbs of pressure and only ever use one pro-pedal setting on it (#3, but that doesn't matter much, since it's all adjustable). i (and my bike fairy friend) find that i can't tell the difference between the three settings. a shop mechanic advised me that it's because of the suspension design - the suspension is doing the work that would ordinarily be left to the shock (i am a novice, so don't ask me to explain). i leave the pro-pedal on for most stuff, but if i'm doing lift-served, bike park, or DH, i just flip it off completely, and yes, i can use all of the travel in the shock.

edit: poor punky shockster hasn't seen much trail time as of late thanks to an injured owner, but i thought i'd show off her pretty colors at least. they make me happy when i'm riding her on the trainer in my living room.


----------

